

CyanogenMod Android May Soon Allow Users To Revoke Specific App Permissions - gnufs
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/03/26/cyanogenmod-may-soon-allow-users-to-revoke-specific-application-permissions-cue-mass-force-closing-as-a-result/

======
evangineer
This suggests to me some new security features that could be implemented for
CyanogenMod on top of the one in the article.

If an app is in the BlackBox, it is denied access to all permissible
activities.

In the WhiteBox, it's allowed access to all the permitted activities.

In the GreyBox, it's allowed access to selected permissible activities.

All attempts to access permissible activities are logged regardless of the
Box.

